# Lapierre DH 727 2016/2017?



## Deleted394461 (13. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## Disco82 (12. März 2019)

Servus,hab mir ein DH 727 Team gegönnt.War gebraucht in super Zustand aber wenn ich am Sattel nach oben ziehe geht der Hinterbau mit .Sind die Lager fällig zum wechseln  oder ist das bei dem neuen Motolink Konstruktion einfach so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

